# Schwimminsel aus Bast....?



## herbi (9. Aug. 2007)

Servus @ all,

ich würde gerne eine aus *einem Bastähnlichem Material* bauen !? Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit, oder hat schon einer aus solch einem Material eine gebaut?

Schaut mal - defekter Link entfernt -, sowas meine ich!

Bitte keine Styropor oder -durplatteninseln!

Würde mich über Fotos sehr freuen.


*Danke im Vorraus!*

Fahre jetzt erst mal eine Woche in den Urlaub!   

Kann erst Sonntag in einer Woche, antworten!


----------



## Heiko H. (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Hi Herbi,

wie wäre es mit einen Gestell aus HT-Rohr, dieses könnte man mit Bast umwickeln. Dann ein Netz dazwischen spannen und fertig wäre eine Pflanzinsel.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herbi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Danke Heiko,

aber wo bekomme ich den geeigneten Bast her?


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Moin,

ich sehe bei Bast und anderen natürlichen Baustoffen nur einen Nachteil: Die verrotten doch irgendwann, oder?
Ich hätte ja sonst Kokosmatten vorgeschlagen - sieht sicher auch nett aus, aber - siehe oben. 

Bast könnte man im Bastell-/Handarbeits-Laden bekommen - nur ist der ziemlich dünn.
Verrätst Du uns, warum unbedingt Bast?


----------



## herbi (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Servus,
es muß nicht umbedingt Bast sein!

Das Material in dem Link sieht mir doch ungefähr so aus und ich dachte das man ein solches Material leichter einflechten kann!

Das mit den Kokusmaten ist auch keine schlechte Idee!

Mir gefallen halt die Pflanzinsel aus Styrodur nicht so besonders ! Habe selber eine gebaut und kann sie nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Hallo Herbi!

Naturbast gibts im Gartencenter - wird in der Gärtnerei benutzt um Pflanzen anzubinden und löst sich aber relativ schnell in Wohlgefallen auf. Gefärbten Naturbast und Bast aus Kunststoff gibts im Bastelladen. Wird aber eine teure Angelegenheit und ist ebenfalls nicht so haltbar.

Recht gut verarbeiten läßt sich allerdings Peddigrohr. Das hält auch länger. Gibts ebenfalls im Bastelgeschäft. KG-Preis so um die 14,- EUR - teuerer darf das nicht sein. 

Eine günstigere und recht haltbare Lösung ist aber auch dünnes Tau/Knotenseil  aus dem Segelbedarf. Möglichst eine Hanf-Polyestermischung. Gibts auch in unauffälligen Naturbraun und hält ewig. Hat den Vorteil, dass man die Enden mit dem Feuerzeug verschweißen kann.

Mit friedlichen Grüßen  
Blumenelse


----------



## Christine (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Hallo Herbi,

eine Frage stellt sich mir aber noch: Muss das Teil nicht doch irgendwie einen Schwimmkörper haben?  

LG 
Blumenelse


----------



## herbi (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Servus @ all,

danke erstmal für euere guten Tipps!   

Werde mir jetzt erstmal das Zeug irgendwo besorgen das kann aber noch ne weile dauern! Da der Urlaub ein mittelgroßes Loch in die Teichkasse gespühlt hat!   : :

Als Schwimmkörper dachte ich mir Styrodur oder HT Rohre!!??


CIU


----------



## ulli55 (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Hallo Herbert, schau mal hier:
www.pflanzeninsel.de
Wir waren am Wochenende in Arcen (Holland) zur Koiausstellung.
Da haben wir diesen Verkaufsstand gefunden und auch gleich eine mitgenommen. 

Ulli


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Hallo Herbi,

und, "das Zeug" schon besorgt?  

Was ich nicht so ganz verstehe.. ganz oben schreibst Du 





> Bitte keine Styropor oder -durplatteninseln!



Jetzt willst Du den Schwimmkörper aber doch aus sowas machen.
Warum dann nicht die ganze Insel? Wenn ich an Lenharts bewachsene Insel denke... da sieht Du nix mehr. Oder die gut getarnte von Inge....

Die sehen doch genauso aus, wie in dem von Dir angegebenem Link.
Warum dann unbedingt noch Bast?


----------



## herbi (23. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Schwimminsel aus Bast....?*

Servus Annett,

ich hätte ja den Styrodurrand mit Bastähnlichem- Material umwickelt! Dann sieht mann das ja auch nicht so schlimm!

Die Sachen habe ich noch nicht besorgt, da ich jetzt erstmal im Urlaub war und die Haushaltskasse doch um einiges geschrumpft ist !? : 

Außerdem habe ich da schon wieder eine neue Idee werde mir evtl. einen seperaten Pflanzenteich bauen!

Weiß aber jetzt nicht was ich als erstes bauen soll!? Eigentlich habe ich mom. überhaupt keinen Plan, in Sachen Teich!
Die Sachen für den kleineren Teich wären fast alle vorhanden! 


Aber welche Größe( mein Platz ist aber begrenzt!), vom Pfl.Filter, soll ich bauen bei 12000 liter Teichinhalt ?



Tut mir leid das ich dir nicht mehr antworten kann! 
Kannst auch , bis ich wieder einen Plan habe,den Tread schließen! :


----------

